# Conductors for Hot Tub Wiring



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would run the cable under the house and set a jb outside. From there you can run pvc to the tub. It is possible to leave the disconnect at the house if it is within sight of the tub motor, etc.



> 680.11 Underground Wiring Location. Underground wiring
> shall be permitted where installed in rigid metal conduit, intermediate
> metal conduit, rigid polyvinyl chloride conduit, reinforced
> thermosetting resin conduit, or Type MC cable, suitable
> ...


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bite the bullet and dig 30 ft., set a 4 X 4 post 5' away from the tub for the disconnect and pipe the route. 30 ft. is not a big deal. Use a trencher if needed.

You are correct on the 6-3 uf not being compliant.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

680.42... "contains a copper equipment grounding conductor that is *insulated or enclosed within the outer sheath of the wiring method*..."

Would that allow the UF to be used?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Switched said:


> 680.42... "contains a copper equipment grounding conductor that is *insulated or enclosed within the outer sheath of the wiring method*..."
> 
> Would that allow the UF to be used?


That is in the 2014 NEC. Wording is different now. Yes, UF has a copper equipment grounding conductor that is enclosed


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

They pull that out in 17'?

We are still on 2014


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Switched said:


> They pull that out in 17'?
> 
> We are still on 2014


Here is how it reads



> (C) Interior Wiring to Outdoor Installations. In the interior
> of a dwelling unit or in the interior of another building or
> structure associated with a dwelling unit, any of the wiring
> methods recognized or permitted in Chapter 3 of this Code
> ...


----------



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

jw0445 said:


> Bite the bullet and dig 30 ft., set a 4 X 4 post 5' away from the tub for the disconnect and pipe the route. 30 ft. is not a big deal. Use a trencher if needed.


There is no underground, basement is 10 foot ceilings and deck is 8 foot off the ground.



Switched said:


> They pull that out in 17'?
> We are still on 2014


Pennsylvania is still on NEC 2008


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

2008?

Lucky basterds


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Takideezy said:


> There is no underground, basement is 10 foot ceilings and deck is 8 foot off the ground.
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania is still on NEC 2008


I think he meant put the conductors in a trench.
My way , take it as you see fit...

Indoor work
run 6-3 w/g from breaker panel to 
outside pvc j box (Mount box on house)

Outside work
Rent a ditch witch
Dig the trench 18"
Put 1" pvc conduit in it
Install 4 x 6 post 5' away from edge of deck
Mount spa disconnect
Install conduit from house to spa disconnect
Install conduit until you reach under
spa point of enrty
install pvc female adapter
Transfer to seal tight into spa panel
have trench inspected
backfill trench
pull (3) #6 thwn and one #10 thwn 
in conduit. Do not forget to use 
expansion couplings.
Make terminations in j box
Make terminations in spa disconnect
Call for final

That's how I would do it


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

lighterup said:


> have trench inspected


??? 
This is Pennsylvania. I have never had to have a trench inspected. 



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Forge Boyz said:


> ???
> This is Pennsylvania. I have never had to have a trench inspected.
> 
> 
> ...


This is Ohio , we always have to have trenches inspected


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

This is Detroit, in case y'all forgot.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

This is New Jersey, we put inspectors in trenches. 


Wasn't it the 2008 code book that required a #8 solid stapled around under the deck. It was what the code book didn't say that had to be followed?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Takideezy said:


> There is no underground, basement is 10 foot ceilings and deck is 8 foot off the ground.


Unless this job is outer space the deck isn't floating in air and has posts that go into the ground.

Not sure why you are saying there is no underground?

I'd run 6/3 NMB into the disconnect mounted on the house in sight of the spa motor and pipe out to the deck from there.


----------



## Takideezy (Mar 19, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Unless this job is outer space the deck isn't floating in air and has posts that go into the ground.
> 
> Not sure why you are saying there is no underground?
> 
> I'd run 6/3 NMB into the disconnect mounted on the house in sight of the spa motor and pipe out to the deck from there.


Meant to say that everything is above grade (walk out basement) so no need for a trench. 6/3 to disconnect mounted on house and pipe to the spa looks like a winner.


----------



## Arrow3030 (Mar 12, 2014)

Don't forget a general use receptacle. Unless I'm doing a bunch of hot tubs around the same time I have to look up the distance requirements. I think it's >6<20 though.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Takideezy said:


> Pennsylvania is still on NEC 2008


Pennsylvania still believes in freedom.


----------

